
Ultrasonic Welding - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultrasonic_welding
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Ultrasonic welding is an industrial technique whereby high-frequency
ultrasonic acoustic vibrations are locally applied to workpieces being held
together under pressure to create a solid-state weld. It is commonly used for
plastics and metals, and especially for joining dissimilar materials.

In ultrasonic welding, there are no connective bolts, nails, soldering
materials, or adhesives necessary to bind the materials together."

